# male/female howl



## nutt (Jan 17, 2006)

what is better for locating yotes, male or female howl? and what is a better challenge howl? Also, when would you use the male bark or the female bark....?

just got my new howler and i have been practing alot, i also watched randy anderson and it sounds like he uses female howls alot.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Nutt

In all honesty that is a question we all ask ourselves, even after 50 years of calling. You walk into an area without knowing what is really there. Is there a dominant male, and will he respond best to a female invitation or a female invitation. Does he have a in heat female with him, or have all the big boys got them. Is he subordinate, or alpha male. I have never been convinced which works best. I have done challenge calls and had five or six show up to kick my behind. Later the same day ----nothing. I think you have to pick one and go with it. Perhaps you will begin to see a pattern, I haven't.


----------



## nutt (Jan 17, 2006)

thanks man, ill let you know which works best when i find out...

:beer:


----------



## jerry hunsley (Jan 20, 2006)

nutt said:


> what is better for locating yotes, male or female howl? and what is a better challenge howl? Also, when would you use the male bark or the female bark....?
> 
> just got my new howler and i have been practing alot, i also watched randy anderson and it sounds like he uses female howls alot.


 Just practice a lone howl or location howl and you will get a lot of coyotes in from the dominant male to the young of the year. Female howls do not intimidate young of the year as much. I would stay away from challenges until a dominant male challenges you. Then that's alright. Also hurt pup high pitch whines will attract a lot of coyotes with just that alone. Maternal instincts kick in. Just because a coyote doesn't answer your howl doesn't mean he won't come in. Many many times they won't answer but will come right on in. Pehaps he is just a trancient coyote living with a group and dominant pair. So my advice is just stick with a lone or location howl and if you get an answer just howl back or if you choose don't do anything else except start looking. A lot of time they will come in cautious and just peek over the hill so they can see what is there. Sometimes you will get the dominant male or female come in and challenge with one big howl. You got it made when they do that. Just get ready to shoot. Just my two cents. You don't have to sound perfect with the howl to get coyotes in.


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

How do you produce a lone howl or a locator howl.. is a locator howl 2 or 3 barks followed by a 3 second howl? and the lone howl is that just a 3 second long howl then stop and wait..
How long after howling should you wait before doing it again..? Should you repeat two or three howls back to back? then listen for five..? or Howl once wait for 10..? I have no idea.. I'm fairly new to the howling game.. but itryed it last night and got an answer.. so im happy.. gonna go out tonight too..


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I throw some barks in at the beginning of my howls sometimes. I don't like to put too many barks in though because I dont' want to imitate a warning howl. When I'm challenge howling I will do more barking. As to how many seconds to wait...I have no idea. Trial and error will tell you. What I do know is the old saying "Less is more" . I don't like to overdo things when calling. Also, I don't think coyotes are sitting there with a stopwatch timing the seconds between howls. :lol:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Speaking of male vs. female howlers, what are some of your favorite howlers for each? I just modified my Bill Austin howler long range howler and it is now my favorite call. I cut my own reed for it and made the reed tighter on the call.


----------

